

Sign Up at Irs.gov Before Crooks Do It for You - willlll
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/03/sign-up-at-irs-gov-before-crooks-do-it-for-you/

======
FullyFunctional
This is a good idea, so I tried it and it failed ... because I had already
frozen my credit reports [1]. I guess it worked and I should sleep soundly.

[1] [http://www.clarkhoward.com/news/clark-howard/personal-
financ...](http://www.clarkhoward.com/news/clark-howard/personal-finance-
credit/credit-freeze-and-thaw-guide/nFbL/?__federated=1)

